# Are Alstyle 5301 and 1701 see through for whites?



## leenhia (Oct 25, 2012)

I want to know if their white t-shirt are see through because I order some hanes and when I wear them you can see my nipples . I'm in need of something new and soft.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The heavier the shirt, the less likely there is of see-through. The 1701 will give you better coverage than the 5301 as it's an ounce heavier. (5.5 vs. 4.5). That said, a wet 1701 will still show through as would most white tees.

Order samples and test.


----------



## Dmcclaran (Feb 14, 2012)

Splathead is right on with this....

I will say I wear the 5301 often, and I don't have any problems with it being too sheer. If you're looking for something really soft, this would be your best bet. 

A backup option would be the Alstyle 1701R, its also a ring-spun product, slightly heavier than the 5301 (which will help with your specific complaint about Hanes), and extremely soft. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Which of the Alstyle heavy weight shirts have more of a slim/fashion type fit?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jasonsmith said:


> Which of the Alstyle heavy weight shirts have more of a slim/fashion type fit?


The 1701 has a slightly slimmer fit but is not really considered a slim fit tee. The only slim fit tee they have is the 5301, but it's not heavyweight.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

splathead said:


> The 1701 has a slightly slimmer fit but is not really considered a slim fit tee. The only slim fit tee they have is the 5301, but it's not heavyweight.


Have you tried the American Apparel hammer HJ400 shirt? It's a 5.6 oz. But not sure how the fit is compared to the 1701.

There was a guy on here selling AA at a really good price. But he turned off his PM box.


----------



## Dmcclaran (Feb 14, 2012)

jasonsmith said:


> Have you tried the American Apparel hammer HJ400 shirt? It's a 5.6 oz. But not sure how the fit is compared to the 1701.
> 
> There was a guy on here selling AA at a really good price. But he turned off his PM box.


The hammer shirt and the Alstyle 1701R are incredibly similar products, but the AAA shirt has a better print face reputation. Are you printing on these shirts? Or just trying to find your own new favorite basic??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jasonsmith said:


> Have you tried the American Apparel hammer HJ400 shirt? It's a 5.6 oz. But not sure how the fit is compared to the 1701.


I've never tried it. I think color choices are very limited. I only see white, black, and navy. I just checked inventory at AA's warehouse, and availability may also be an issue. Some sizes are completely out and inventory is pretty low on others. I wonder if this might be a discontinued item? It's not showing up at americanapparel.com retail.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Dmcclaran said:


> The hammer shirt and the Alstyle 1701R are incredibly similar products, but the AAA shirt has a better print face reputation. Are you printing on these shirts? Or just trying to find your own new favorite basic??


I do vinyl and also sublimation heat transfer patches.

On my white shirts, I have to have heavy weight as like the OP, I don't like things showing through the shirt. So I had been looking for a heavy weight white shirt that isn't baggy looking.


----------



## Dmcclaran (Feb 14, 2012)

jasonsmith said:


> I do vinyl and also sublimation heat transfer patches.
> 
> On my white shirts, I have to have heavy weight as like the OP, I don't like things showing through the shirt. So I had been looking for a heavy weight white shirt that isn't baggy looking.


Hmmm interesting. Okay, so the AA Hammer (which as Splathead mentioned, might be discontinued. But regardless, likely wouldn't be listed on their retail site, since they have two different sectors to their business, they would likely keep some goods strictly for their wholesale side. The way their shirts are processed in the manufacturing process would likely differ slightly.) 

I'm incredibly loyal to Alstyle. I've only ever silk screened the goods myself, but I've had Alstyle relabel their product for me with a heat seal label and I've never noticed the seal showing through or anything like that. I think as long as you stick with 5.5oz or higher you should be fine. You can always ask for a couple samples and try it out for yourself! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Dmcclaran said:


> Hmmm interesting. Okay, so the AA Hammer (which as Splathead mentioned, might be discontinued. But regardless, likely wouldn't be listed on their retail site, since they have two different sectors to their business, they would likely keep some goods strictly for their wholesale side. The way their shirts are processed in the manufacturing process would likely differ slightly.)
> 
> I'm incredibly loyal to Alstyle. I've only ever silk screened the goods myself, but I've had Alstyle relabel their product for me with a heat seal label and I've never noticed the seal showing through or anything like that. I think as long as you stick with 5.5oz or higher you should be fine. You can always ask for a couple samples and try it out for yourself!
> 
> Hope that helps!


Didn't know you can get samples. Yeah, I think 5.5oz or higher is the way to go for white shirts.

My main shirt is the Next Level 3600, though at 4.3oz is a little see-thru in white.


----------

